# hi, n00b here



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

newbie here but been on bb.com for a while..  

been lifting for about 5 years on and off...

I enjoy long walks in the beach, candle light dinners, and errrr.. I mean... Sex Drugs and rock and roll.. err.. I mean.. 

yeah Im new here


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

_There you go. Welcome to IM.  _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks.  I feel at home already....  maybe cause my sister has been here for a while :lol


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 9, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations!!!!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

from planet zolton?  JK

Wassup


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

_Who is your sister? _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

_Cool _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

_If I GoGether, will you be mad somehow? _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

no but P-Funk might


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi...........


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha! alrighty! Now if only i could get my mom and dad to join IM too...


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> no but P-Funk might


_Oh yeah I forgot about that  _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahaha! alrighty! Now if only i could get my mom and dad to join IM too...


it would have to be Revista de Hierro!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

I am in the mood for some cuban sandwhich.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

_What is that gray stuff in the middle? _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

pork


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What is that gray stuff in the middle? _


  PORK! 

  porçao (did i say that right, v.?)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

*oops*



> CUBAN SANDWICH
> 
> Traditional Ingredients:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

im going to bed.  Good night all and to all a goodnight...  umm yeah thats it


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

V, this is good stuff.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> PORK!
> 
> porçao (did i say that right, v.?)


_Pork? Pork here is kinda orange. Not gray. 

It is called "porco" here.  _


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Cuban Sandwiches and their variations are sold in almost every Deli or Restaurant in *Tampa, Florida.*


 As if... Tampa is inferior to Miami in it's cuban-ness. Sure there are a lot of cubans, but CUBAN cuban food is in miami.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> im going to bed.  Good night all and to all a goodnight...  umm yeah thats it


_Goodnight. _


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As if... Tampa is inferior to Miami in it's cuban-ness. Sure there are a lot of cubans, but CUBAN cuban food is in miami.


yep  not even in Cuba they have as much cuban food as in Miami.   im going to La Carreta.  Thanks


----------



## Vieope (Jun 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> V, this is good stuff.


_Good stuff is you bending over naked and I running fast towards the door. _


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Good stuff is you bending over naked and I running fast towards the door. _


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As if... Tampa is inferior to Miami in it's cuban-ness. Sure there are a lot of cubans, but CUBAN cuban food is in miami.


My bad, I should have post the qoute script. 

I grew up with alot of Cubans as a kid.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2005)

motopsyko32 welcome to IM!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks homie!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

welcome to IM.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks!


----------

